# Hi and Welcome all to KP first RECIPE section woot!



## CamillaDesertMouse

Hi and Welcome to our first KP recipe section.

Through a lot of work we finally have just a food section for around the world YUMO recipes.

I will have an awesome lady here post a conversion for different countries around the world.

Please note.. Post any pictures you want related to food and recipes ..and kindly share the recipe if possible.
IF recipe is not shared by poster .. please respect that decision.

So I am starting with my latest 2 super good and easy cookie recipes here:

SNOW BALL COOKIES
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-222996-1.html

PRALINE GRAHAM COOKIES
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-222827-1.html

Recipes for both are either under picture or within first page of post.

Lets all get knitting, crocheting or whatever your passion is and get cooking!

Thanks Admin for allowing me to start this new cooking thread.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

OK So what is for dinner? 

Last night I made an old comfort food dinner called Salisbury Steak with musherooms and onion (and it is not even steak!) with mashed potatoes and sweet peas with onion and a dab of butter.

MY SALISBURY STEAK WITH MUSHEROOMS

Ingredients:
(for meat patties)
2 pound of lean ground beef
2/3 cup of dry bread crumbs 
moistened with 3 tablespoons of milk
1/2 cup of fine chopped onions
2 eggs beaten
1 teaspoon of salt
Corn Oil
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper

Mix all of the above in a bowl (I use my hands) until thoroughly mixed .. then shape like a long hamburger about 1/2 inch thick.
Place small amount of corn oil in pan and fry on both sides just until brown.
Remove and drain ALL fat.

Gravy:
3-4 cups of beef broth 
1 large onion sliced thinly
1 1/2 or 2 cups of musherooms
4 tablespoons of cornstarch

In same skillet or pan you browned patties in add a small amount of corn oil then place onions and musherooms to sauté for a few minutes.
Add the beef broth except for 1/2 cup (mix this with cornstarch) bring to a boil then add cornstarch mixture.

Place patties in gravy cover and simmer for about 10 minutes.

This recipe makes between 6-8 steaks .. I always make more for another meal or freeze them for later.

Enjoy!


----------



## Rafiki

Handy Chart...............


----------



## Rafiki

Anyone interested in some Goan cooking..................
The Foodie..............
This week on The Foodie we are invited over to Joel D'Souza's house for a meal. Joel is a chef who specialises in Mexican and other cuisine, but this time Joel is cooking up authentic Goan food with his own special twist on it.
Goan grub-1 ~ http://www.timesnow.tv/Goan-grub-1/videoshow/4421739.cms
Goan grub-2 ~ http://www.timesnow.tv/Goan-grub-2/videoshow/4421741.cms
Goan grub-3 ~ http://www.timesnow.tv/Goan-grub-3/videoshow/4421754.cms


----------



## Rafiki

By the way this is still a work in progress - I am now at over 400 pages and still not done. So I am posting the one I had at July 2013 and will post the final version when I am done - it will take some time longer.....


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

OH really nice Julienne Anne ty ty ty.

The awesome lady I mentioned in first post was YOU  

You are so awesome to post this information.

Hug and Huge Thanks,

Camilla


----------



## blessedinMO

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> OK So what is for dinner?
> 
> Last night I made an old comfort food dinner called Salisbury Steak with musherooms and onion (and it is not even steak!) with mashed potatoes and sweet peas with onion and a dab of butter.
> 
> MY SALISBURY STEAK WITH MUSHEROOMS
> 
> Ingredients:
> (for meat patties)
> 2 pound of lean ground beef
> 2/3 cup of dry bread crumbs
> moistened with 3 tablespoons of milk
> 1/2 cup of fine chopped onions
> 2 eggs beaten
> 1 teaspoon of salt
> Corn Oil
> 1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
> 
> Mix all of the above in a bowl (I use my hands) until thoroughly mixed .. then shape like a long hamburger about 1/2 inch thick.
> Place small amount of corn oil in pan and fry on both sides just until brown.
> Remove and drain ALL fat.
> 
> Gravy:
> 3-4 cups of beef broth
> 1 large onion sliced thinly
> 1 1/2 or 2 cups of musherooms
> 4 tablespoons of cornstarch
> 
> In same skillet or pan you browned patties in add a small amount of corn oil then place onions and musherooms to sauté for a few minutes.
> Add the beef broth except for 1/2 cup (mix this with cornstarch) bring to a boil then add cornstarch mixture.
> 
> Place patties in gravy cover and simmer for about 10 minutes.
> 
> This recipe makes between 6-8 steaks .. I always make more for another meal or freeze them for later.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks for sharing. To me Salisbury Steak is the *ultimate* comfort food. Next time you make it try pickle juice instead of milk. It is a nice variation I use in meatloaf also.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Oh sounds unusual but good.

I use pickle juice often in my potato salad in the dressing .. just a tad and in my cole slaw dressing .. so I know it is good.

And you are welcome.



blessedinMO said:


> Thanks for sharing. To me Salisbury Steak is the *ultimate* comfort food. Next time you make it try pickle juice instead of milk. It is a nice variation I use in meatloaf also.


----------



## blessedinMO

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Oh sounds unusual but good.
> 
> I use pickle juice often in my potato salad in the dressing .. just a tad and in my cole slaw dressing .. so I know it is good.
> 
> And you are welcome.


Yes :!: My dad taught me that potato salad trick. I love it.


----------



## knittingneedles

Using Pickle juice in potato salad is German.. I believe and delicious..


----------



## Rafiki

Important Weights, Measures, Conversion Tables, and Rules of Thumb
http://amazingribs.com/cooking_weights_measurements_conversions/

Measurement and Conversion Charts
http://startcooking.com/measurement-and-conversion-charts

International Conversion Chart....


----------



## Rafiki

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> OH really nice Julienne Anne ty ty ty.
> The awesome lady I mentioned in first post was YOU
> You are so awesome to post this information.
> Hug and Huge Thanks,
> Camilla


My pleasure and thank you for your kind words...........
I must add I have had direct input from a few KPers who kindly and very willingly sent me recipes directly. I thank them sincerely....
Regards


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

I do also make German Potato Salad with hot bacon mmm

But this is a bit different ..

I will post both dressing recipes .. maybe in the summer lol

Hey girl are you back in Arizona now?



knittingneedles said:


> Using Pickle juice in potato salad is German.. I believe and delicious..


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Thanks Julienne Anne ..

Very helpful information.



Rafiki said:


> Important Weights, Measures, Conversion Tables, and Rules of Thumb
> http://amazingribs.com/cooking_weights_measurements_conversions/
> 
> Measurement and Conversion Charts
> http://startcooking.com/measurement-and-conversion-charts
> 
> International Conversion Chart....


----------



## knittingneedles

Well just let me know when you are coming back to Arizona .. I will make it a point for us to meet girl.

Hugs



CamillaDesertMouse said:


> I do also make German Potato Salad with hot bacon mmm
> 
> But this is a bit different ..
> 
> I will post both dressing recipes .. maybe in the summer lol
> 
> Hey girl are you back in Arizona now?


Nope, I'm in Vegas.


----------



## McOzzy72

Oh I love this Chris .. I made this same meal as a Pioneer Girl in church (like girl scouts) but we put the foil packs in the campfire to cook ... Was so good ..

Hubby and I do this with any type of fish and veggies .. drizzle with olive oil choice of seasonings and bake the same way in parchment paper and foil. YUM 
Easy and so good.

I am also a diabetic all my life so I too have to be creative with meals .. more veggies and less carbs huh?

Thanks for this reminder.I am a diabetic and I also have high blood pressure. I lived with my grandmother for a long time till her death. I want to share a simple meal that is great for single people or even a crowd. The recipe also helps low your blood sugar and your blood pressure.

the items you will need is hamburger meat, small potato, onion, salt and pepper, and white vinegar.

Make you a hamburger patty the size that will feed one person, season it with salt and pepper, Take a piece of Aluminum foil and place on a cookie sheet. place the hamburger patty on the sheet of foil. slice the potato and onion thinly and place on top of the hamburger patty, take 1 tablespoon of white vinegar and pour over the potatoes, onion and hamburger patty. fold the foil sheet closed over the patty and bake in the oven on 400 degrees till the patty is cook thoroughly usually about 25 minutes or so. 

unpack the meal on to a plate and enjoy.

I love this meal. I know it taste a little like vinegar but i love it


----------



## Ronie

My husbands favorite TV dinner is Salisbury Steak! This recipe is wonderful and easy I will make it for him... He just got a Marie Callenders TV dinner and said it was the best! I bet when he tastes this one he will have me make up several and freeze them. I will try the pickle juice in it .. it sounds great! one of my favorite herbs is dill  I always thin my potato salad with pickle juice, I make a more savory potato salad than sweet. Same with some of my pasta salads.

Thanks for the foil dinner.. we do this a lot too.. My MIL use to make something like this in a casserole dish, it was very good but I think the campfire makes it better.. we don't put vinegar on ours though.. I'll try it

Thanks Rafiki for all that amazing information! I will watch the videos later  I started one but didn't get too far.. I'm curious about the food mentioned I have never heard of it...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

You are most welcome.

Isn't this recipe thread fun? 

Keep one of the tins from the TV dinners and serve him the Salisbury Steak in it .. maybe trick him lol.

And I do not put vinegar in this dish fyi.

Enjoy!


----------



## grammemaggie

Just wondering because I don't know. Will these two new forums be found with the rest of the forums when you open KP for knitting, or do we look somewhere else for them.

Thank you!


----------



## Rafiki

grammemaggie said:


> Just wondering because I don't know. Will these two new forums be found with the rest of the forums when you open KP for knitting, or do we look somewhere else for them.
> Thank you!


You need to go to "My Profile" and subscribe to the sections you wish to follow.............
Regards, Rafiki.


----------



## Dawne27

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Oh sounds unusual but good.
> 
> I use pickle juice often in my potato salad in the dressing .. just a tad and in my cole slaw dressing .. so I know it is good.
> 
> And you are welcome.


I always put pickle juice in potato salad and in cole slaw and even if I make my own dressing. It adds a different flavor.


----------



## Frogger

What a great site !! I knew we needed a recipe section when I read soooo many wonderful recipes in different links---now we can sift through and get inspired!! 

Thanks for setting this up and I look forward to each posting!


----------



## NJG

For anyone who has been fortunate enough to eat a Maid Rite you know what I am talking about when I say how special they are. The first restaurant opened in Muscatine, Iowa in 1926. My Mother worked in one for many years, but I never thought to ask about the recipe, but I don't think she had it available to her anyway. I think they got a pack of seasonings that they put in and didn't know the exact ones used. There are many recipes on line, each one claiming to be the exact one, but the one I have come up with is a combination of a few of them and I think the closest one I have found, so I will share and you let me know what you think, or if someone out there has a better one, let me know.

Maid Rites

4 lbs.ground beef
1 14.5 oz can beef broth
4 T. Worcestershire sauce
4 T. prepared yellow mustard
4 T. dried onion
2 T brown sugar
sprinkle all over the top with paprika

Put the beef and broth in a large sauce pan and use a hand held potato masher to mix well together. Add the rest of the ingredients and stir well. Simmer on med low till liquid is gone.
The original ones were served on buns with only yellow mustard, but all favorite burger toppings are now used. Enjoy.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

YUM .. sloppy joes ..

Will try this recipe also ..

Thanks for posting NJG.



NJG said:


> For anyone who has been fortunate enough to eat a Maid Rite you know what I am talking about when I say how special they are. The first restaurant opened in Muscatine, Iowa in 1926. My Mother worked in one for many years, but I never thought to ask about the recipe, but I don't think she had it available to her anyway. I think they got a pack of seasonings that they put in and didn't know the exact ones used. There are many recipes on line, each one claiming to be the exact one, but the one I have come up with is a combination of a few of them and I think the closest one I have found, so I will share and you let me know what you think, or if someone out there has a better one, let me know.
> 
> Maid Rites
> 
> 4 lbs.ground beef
> 1 14.5 oz can beef broth
> 4 T. Worcestershire sauce
> 4 T. prepared yellow mustard
> 4 T. dried onion
> 2 T brown sugar
> sprinkle all over the top with paprika
> 
> Put the beef and broth in a large sauce pan and use a hand held potato masher to mix well together. Add the rest of the ingredients and stir well. Simmer on med low till liquid is gone.
> The original ones were served on buns with only yellow mustard, but all favorite burger toppings are now used. Enjoy.


----------



## pjmcd

DREAMCICLE FUDGE

2 1/2 c. sugar
2/3 c. evaporated milk
1/2 c. butter, cubed
1 jar marshmallow crème 7 oz.
1 pk. white chocolate chips 10 oz.
3 t. orange extract
12 drops yellow food coloring
9 drops red food coloring


use a 9x13 pan, line with aluminum foil, use pam, lightly spray foil. in saucepan, combine sugar, cream, butter, cook over medium to low heat, until boiling. cook at a boil for 4 minutes, remove, stir in marshmallow crème, and chocolate chips, until well blended. remove 1 cup of this mixture. to this one cup, add extract, and food colorings. pour marshmallow mixture into pan, then pour the one cup mixture on top and using a butter knife, swirl. chill for 2 hours. using a sharp knife, run under hot water, shake to remove excess water, and proceed to cut your fudge. enjoy.


----------



## pjmcd

4 ingredient peanut butter cookies

1c. white sugar
1c. peanut butter
1 egg
1t. vanilla

mix all together, place on lightly greased cookie sheet, using a teaspoon, press with a fork. bake at 325 degrees, for 12 minutes, or until lightly browned around the edges, remove, let cool on cookie sheet. enjoy.


----------



## pjmcd

kids favorite peanut butter candy

1 3/4 c. peanut butter
1/2 c. brown sugar
1t. milk
3 c. confectioner sugar
1/2 c. butter, melted
1t. vanilla



mix all together, press into a 9x13 pan, chill until firm, cut and enjoy.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Hey Pjmcd .. both great peanutbutter recipes ..

Must try soon.

Thanks bunches,

Camilla


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

WOW .. LOVE this recipe..

Going to try soon.

Thanks,

Camilla



pjmcd said:


> DREAMCICLE FUDGE
> 
> 2 1/2 c. sugar
> 2/3 c. evaporated milk
> 1/2 c. butter, cubed
> 1 jar marshmallow crème 7 oz.
> 1 pk. white chocolate chips 10 oz.
> 3 t. orange extract
> 12 drops yellow food coloring
> 9 drops red food coloring
> 
> use a 9x13 pan, line with aluminum foil, use pam, lightly spray foil. in saucepan, combine sugar, cream, butter, cook over medium to low heat, until boiling. cook at a boil for 4 minutes, remove, stir in marshmallow crème, and chocolate chips, until well blended. remove 1 cup of this mixture. to this one cup, add extract, and food colorings. pour marshmallow mixture into pan, then pour the one cup mixture on top and using a butter knife, swirl. chill for 2 hours. using a sharp knife, run under hot water, shake to remove excess water, and proceed to cut your fudge. enjoy.


----------



## SuZyQ818

Today is cold and wet in CT...a perfect day to bake a cake. Here is an easy and yummy cake. I hope you enjoy it. Mine just came out of the oven and the house smells so good.

Saucy Apple Cake

Ingredients:

One box Pillsbury Yellow Cake mix
15 oz. (1 2/3 cups ) plain apple sauce
3 eggs
1/4 cup granulated sugar
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon

Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease 12-cup Bundt pan or 10 inch tube pan. In small bowl, combine granulated sugar and cinnamon and set aside. 

In a large bowl, blend cake mix, apple sauce and eggs (one at a time) until moistened. Beat at highest speed for 2 minutes. 

Pour 1/2 of batter into prepared pan. Sprinkle with cinnamon sugar mixture. Pour in rest of batter, covering cinnamon sugar. Cut through batter with a knife if desired.

Bake at 350 degrees for 35 to 45 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean.

Cool upright in pan for 25 minutes. Turn out on serving plate to cool completely. 

If you wish, you can dust with powdered sugar or make a glaze with confectioner's sugar. Or, you can enjoy it plain, like we do.


----------



## Rafiki

Mango Kadhi - Yoghurt Curry

Mango Kadhi is a delicious medley of sweet and sour flavors laced with freshly roasted spices. Made with partially ripened mangoes and yogurt, mango kadhi is the perfect accompaniment with rice. Enjoy this aromatic recipe while mangoes are still in season!

Prep Time: 5 minutes
Cook Time: 20 minutes
Serves: 4

Ingredients:
Mango  1 large (about 70-80% ripe)
Water  1 cup
Buttermilk  3 cups (made by mixing 2 cups well beaten yogurt and 1 cup water)
Salt to taste
Fenugreek Seeds (Methi)  1 1/2 tsp
Cumin Seeds  2 tsp
Dried Red Chilies  2-3, or to taste
Roasted Chana Daal (Daliya)  3 Tbsp
Shredded Coconut  3 Tbsp, fresh or dessicated
Green Chilies  to taste
Water  1/3 cup to help grind

For the Seasoning (Tempering):
Oil  1 Tbsp
Mustard Seeds  1/2 tsp
Cumin Seeds  1/2 tsp
Asafoetida (Hing)  1/8 tsp
Dry Red Chilies  2 to 3, or to taste
Curry Leaves  1 sprig

Method:
Peel and cut Mango into bite size pieces. Add mango and 1 cup Water to a saucepan. Bring to a boil and cook for 5-8 minutes (until mangoes are tender). While mango is cooking, dry roast fenugreek seeds, cumin seeds and dried red chilies for approx 2 minutes before adding Daliya. Continue roasting until Daliya turns light golden brown. Transfer spices to a plate and allow them to cool completely. Add spices to a grinder (or blender) and grind coarsely. Add Coconut, Green Chilies and 1/3 cup water (a little at a time) and grind mixture to a smooth paste. Remove cooked mango from the stove and lightly mash it with a fork or hand blender. Add spice paste and mix well. Add Buttermilk and salt and mix well. Keep the saucepan back on the stove and heat mixture through (stir continuously) on medium to high heat just until steam is visible. Do not allow the kadhi to boil. Meanwhile, heat oil in a small skillet. Add Mustard Seeds and allow them to pop. Add Cumin Seeds, Asafoetida, Dry Red Chilies and Curry Leaves. Pour seasoning over the kadhi and mix through. Serve with rice.


----------



## Rafiki

Allergy Free - Vegan Chocolate Pudding

This Chocolate Pudding is great and not just for Vegans and Lactose-sensitive folks, yes, everyone is going to love it! The Avocados provide such beautiful creaminess to the dessert that one won;t miss the cream at all. And oh did we forget to mention how much healthier it is for you?

Prep Time: 10 min
Chill Time: 15 min. minimum
Makes: 5 x 1/4 cup servings (approx)

Ingredients:
Ripe Avocados  2, cubed
Overripe Banana  1, sliced
Unsweetened Cocoa Powder  2 tablespoons or to taste
Honey/Maple Syrup  2 tablespoons or to taste
Soy Milk (or any other vegan milk)- 2 tablespoons or as needed
Vanilla Extract  1/4 teaspoon
Grated dark chocolate for garnish (optional)

Method:
Blend all the ingredients (except the grated chocolate). Add a little milk at a time to get to the desired consistency. Adjust the sweetness to your liking. Pour the pudding into pre-chilled ramekins or into glass bowls. Chill in the refrigerator for 15-20 min. Garnish with grated Chocolate (optional) and serve.


----------



## Rafiki

22 Scrumptious Stews ~ Diabetic Friendly


----------



## Rafiki

Loving Spoonfuls........... CHARACTER, CULTURE AND FOOD FROM DIFFERENT ETHNIC GRANDMOTHERS.......
Recipes from all over the world..... Enjoy..............


----------



## Rafiki

Hillbilly Housewife - Low Cost, Home Cooking from Scratch........
http://www.hillbillyhousewife.com/category/recipes

Recipes Appetizers 
Bath and Body 
Beans, Peas & Lentils 
Beverages 
Bread & Grain RecipesBread Machine 
Breads 
Corn and Cornmeal 
Freezer Muffins 
Oat and Barley 
Rice 
Whole Wheat

Breakfast 
Canning 
Casseroles 
Convenience FoodsFlorescent Foods 
Pasta and Pizza 
Savory Sauces, Gravy and Condiments

Crockpot 
Dairy & EggsEgg and Cheese Recipes 
Fats 
Powdered Milk

Desserts & SweetsCake and Frosting 
Cookies, Candy and Bars 
Homemade Ice Cream 
Pies, Cobblers and Crisps 
Pudding, Gelatin, Sweet Sauces and Spreads

Fruits and VegetablesFruit 
Potato 
Vegetables

Gluten Free Recipes 
Holiday Recipes 
Holidays 
Laundry and Cleaning Recipes 
Light and Healthy 
Meat, Poultry, & FishBeef, Pork, Ham and Lamb Recipes 
Chicken 
Fish 
Ground Beef and Ground Turkey 
Turkey

Pet Food Recipes 
Quinoa 
Salad 
Snack Recipes 
SnacksSandwich

Soup and Stew Recipes 
Soy & Other ProteinsNon-Dairy 
Soy, Tofu and TVP

Video Recipes 
Wild Game

Uncategorized


----------



## Rafiki

Chili Chicken

500-600 gm boneless chicken (cut into1 cubes)
2 tablespoons Soy sauce
1 egg
2 tablespoons corn flour / corn starch
5-6 green chilies (finely chopped)
1 teaspoon garlic paste
Salt
½ teaspoon white pepper powder
1 teaspoon sugar
A pinch of ajinomoto (optional)
2 cups chicken stock / water
1 tablespoon cooking oil
Oil to fry
spring onions for garnishing 

Take 1 tablespoon Soy sauce, 1 tablespoon corn flour, salt, egg in a bowl and marinate chicken pieces in the mixture for 10-15 minutes. Heat oil and deep fry the marinated chicken pieces till golden brown. Now in a separate wok heat 1 tablespoon oil and add garlic paste and green chilies and sauté for few seconds. Add 2 cups of chicken broth or water. Bring to boil and add sugar, pepper powder, salt , ajinomoto and remaining Soya sauce. Add fried chicken pieces to it and cook for few minutes. Dissolve the remaining corn flour in 1/2 cup water and add to the curry stirring constantly to avoid lumps. Cook for 2-3 minutes. Serve chili chicken hot garnished with chopped spring onions. Goes well with Naan, Chappathi, Roti and fried rice.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Oh sounds yummy Suzy ..

Will have to try soon 

Thanks for sharing!



SuZyQ818 said:


> Today is cold and wet in CT...a perfect day to bake a cake. Here is an easy and yummy cake. I hope you enjoy it. Mine just came out of the oven and the house smells so good.
> 
> Saucy Apple Cake
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> One box Pillsbury Yellow Cake mix
> 15 oz. (1 2/3 cups ) plain apple sauce
> 3 eggs
> 1/4 cup granulated sugar
> 2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
> 
> Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease 12-cup Bundt pan or 10 inch tube pan. In small bowl, combine granulated sugar and cinnamon and set aside.
> 
> In a large bowl, blend cake mix, apple sauce and eggs (one at a time) until moistened. Beat at highest speed for 2 minutes.
> 
> Pour 1/2 of batter into prepared pan. Sprinkle with cinnamon sugar mixture. Pour in rest of batter, covering cinnamon sugar. Cut through batter with a knife if desired.
> 
> Bake at 350 degrees for 35 to 45 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean.
> 
> Cool upright in pan for 25 minutes. Turn out on serving plate to cool completely.
> 
> If you wish, you can dust with powdered sugar or make a glaze with confectioner's sugar. Or, you can enjoy it plain, like we do.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

WOW a treasure trove of different types of recipes Rafiki.

Thanks so much!

Many I will try too!



Rafiki said:


> 22 Scrumptious Stews ~ Diabetic Friendly


----------



## NJG

Dawne27 said:


> I always put pickle juice in potato salad and in cole slaw and even if I make my own dressing. It adds a different flavor.


I like to make red skinned potato salad, [skins left on] and then add bacon. Bacon makes anything better.


----------



## NJG

Sinful 3-minute Chocolate Mug Cake {make in Microwave}

4 T flour
4 T sugar
2 T cocoa
1 egg
3 T milk
3 T oil
3 T mini chocolate chips,[optional]
small splash of vanilla

Add dry ingredients to large, microwave safe mug and mix well. Add egg and mix thoroughly. Pour in the milk and oil and mix well. Add the chips if using and vanilla and mix well. Cook for 3 minutes in a 1000 watt microwave. Adjust time to suit your microwave. The cake will rise over the top of the mug, but that is ok. I never use a veg spray and have never had it stick to the mug.


----------



## Zlata

I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I have subscribed to this section and my profile says I am subscribed. However, this section does not show up on my daily email. Help!?


----------



## Irene H

I was excited to see this new topic, but I can only get to page 3. How can I stay connected for future culinary surprises?


----------



## Heather416

Irene H said:


> I was excited to see this new topic, but I can only get to page 3. How can I stay connected for future culinary surprises?


Irene, I too have just found this topic ten minutes ago, I think it's fairly new, and page 3 is where it ends.


----------



## theyarnlady

Irene H said:


> I was excited to see this new topic, but I can only get to page 3. How can I stay connected for future culinary surprises?


go to top of page and click on button. I just found it a while back and hope others will be on and share more recipes too.


----------



## craftymatt2

Here's a great micro wave fudge recipe, i have used for many years, its fast and easy:

This is our families favorite, and so easy to make. microwave fudge.

l lb. box of Powdered Sugar (ie: 10X, confectionary sugar)
1 stick of Oleo Margarine (fake butter)
1/2 cup cocoa
1/4 cup of milk
1 teaspoon vanilla

combine powdered sugar and cocoa in microwave safe bowl, lay stick of oleo and milk on top, no need to stir, microwave for 3 minutes.
remove from microwave and add vanilla and mix together.
Place in greased pan and chill in refrigerator until you can't wait any longer to eat it...recipe says chill 1 hour.


----------

